# excess heat cord



## drinkies (Apr 8, 2011)

just wondering what people do with extra length in their heat cords? in the process of building enclosure with sub floor heat cord in conjunction with dimming thermo, which requires min 40w to run.even considering heated elevated platform.there will still be metres of excess cord.what does everyone else do with it?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably the best thing is to get a shorter chord.... with meters of spare chord its hard to use up!!

What I have done in racks which has only been 300mm length left, is let it hang down the back of the racking system...DON'T coil it up or let the chord touch another part of the chord as it will burn through.
Maybe make the spaces between the chord run smaller thus needing more length to heat the area....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 8, 2011)

just get another piece of melamine and route the groove in and sit it beside or on top of the enclosure. got it ready for a few hatchie or gecko tubs then, or sit your snake on it in a tub when your cleaning etc. 

you can never have too much heated areas to use up.


----------



## drinkies (Apr 8, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> Probably the best thing is to get a shorter chord.... with meters of spare chord its hard to use up!!
> 
> What I have done in racks which has only been 300mm length left, is let it hang down the back of the racking system...DON'T coil it up or let the chord touch another part of the chord as it will burn through.
> Maybe make the spaces between the chord run smaller thus needing more length to heat the area....


 shorter cord not an option.as stated need min of 40w.and length is relative to wattage


----------



## mr1jz (Apr 8, 2011)

Two shorter cords that equal 40w minimum.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 8, 2011)

whose saying a minimum of 40w is required for a dimmer to run?


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 8, 2011)

If i only have a little excess i just let it hang down the back of my rack, but if i was doing an enclosure and had alot then i would design the enclosure with a small rack system on top to use up the excess cord, no point in wasting money on power you arent using.

Alot of dimmers are like this, i know all the ones i have say it.


dee4 said:


> whose saying a minimum of 40w is required for a dimmer to run?


----------



## dee4 (Apr 8, 2011)

What brand are they?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 8, 2011)

habistat dimmers require a min load of 40w, though i have run a 20w cord on one and never had a problem.

you could always get a pulse unit and run a smaller cord.


----------



## drinkies (Apr 8, 2011)

already have habistat dimmer thermo


----------

